# Do you plan to keep your dream villagers forever?



## Orieii (Aug 25, 2013)

Just wondering~! I'm curious of everyone's answers c: Please post which villagers you plan on keeping forever and why. I'm keeping 6 of my favorite dreamies <3 The other four I will give away or move out after a certain point in time T^T

The ones I plan on keeping forever are: 
Francine - I've always wanted her since the previous games <3
Chrissy - I've always wanted her since the previous games <3
Kid Cat - I always LOVED him!! Super cute~!
Diana - I was going to give her away at first until I realized how adorable she was. She even has a similar name as me ^^ [sub]She ended up moving out..[/sub]
Marshal - He's adorable! He looks like those cute, innocent anime/ manga boys, lol. Plus he's my second smug villager ; v ; My baby<3
Julian - I saw him in a Japanese dream town. It was like love at first sight~~ I mean he's a blue unicorn <3 Who wouldn't like him?? He was a gift.. I also promised the original owner that I wouldn't trade/ give him away :3



Who would you keep and why? c:


----------



## radical6 (Aug 25, 2013)

yes
they're here forever
though maybe if one of my friends really wants midge ill let her go


----------



## Orieii (Aug 25, 2013)

tsundere said:


> yes
> they're here forever
> though maybe if one of my friends really wants midge ill let her go



Poor Midge xD
The only unwanted one


----------



## Farobi (Aug 25, 2013)

probably not.


----------



## clovetic (Aug 25, 2013)

the dreamies i will keep 'forever' are merengue, fauna, marshal and pietro...

really hard to say because i can get sick of things quickly :3


----------



## Orieii (Aug 25, 2013)

clovetic said:


> the dreamies i will keep 'forever' are merengue, fauna, marshal and pietro...
> 
> really hard to say because i can get sick of things quickly :3



I get sick of things quickly too xD Plus I share acnl with my brother and he already dislikes our villagers because they're so girly, so I have to let some go XP I'm too kind lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

BUMP


----------



## beffa (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm keeping Kid Cat forever, as well as Merry and Zell if I get them. The others I'll keep for a long time, but I'll probably eventually get bored of them.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm keeping kid cat and rocket. And agent s and big top, when I get them.


----------



## minxe (Aug 25, 2013)

I plan on keeping Bones, Diana, and Melba forever. Zell was a dreamy of mine, and I thought I'd keep him forever, but I didn't know how much the smug personality actually irritated me. I'll probably let him go once I get all of the smug PWP requests from him... :/


----------



## Touko (Aug 25, 2013)

Only Marshal, Julian and Chrissy or Francine really.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Aug 25, 2013)

I can only really love Opal and Carmen forever.

Opal is an elephant, I like elephants, no competition there.

I had a friend named Carmen who recently passed away and I think that as long as I have carmen in my town it will remind me of her


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 25, 2013)

I think I'll keep a select few. If I decide to keep Marshal and give one that I'll create an alt char over and over again for on my second copy so I can still get Touko Marshal, I doubt I'll let him go, since he's so darn cute. <3

I'll probably let even Tangy go at one point, though. 'Course, she'll have pretty high standards for when I auction her.


----------



## Mao (Aug 25, 2013)

Only dreamies :3


----------



## Wyveria (Aug 25, 2013)

the only ones that i'll keep are cube, margie and butch. i had them in my first wild world town, so they're pretty special to me.
i also might keep mira. she's cool.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2013)

No. The game would get pretty boring if I didn't shuffle the villagers around every now and then. I'm already getting a little tired with Hanamura's line-up (although Lobo was technically my only dream villager in this town - but I'm even prepared to let him go).


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 25, 2013)

Tina said:


> No. The game would get pretty boring if I didn't shuffle the villagers around every now and then. I'm already getting a little tired with Hanamura's line-up (although Lobo was technically my only dream villager in this town - but I'm even prepared to let him go).



Marshal. ;-; Why can't chu stay in mai campsite... Wai....


----------



## Bradski (Aug 25, 2013)

I'll definitely keep Alice, rosie and skye. Static if I can get him


----------



## faithiefaith (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm keeping all of mine forever! Sorry cute citizens, you're not going to get to see the world...


----------



## Orieii (Aug 25, 2013)

Tina said:


> No. The game would get pretty boring if I didn't shuffle the villagers around every now and then. I'm already getting a little tired with Hanamura's line-up (although Lobo was technically my only dream villager in this town - but I'm even prepared to let him go).



I feel the same way. After you obtain your 'perfect' villagers.. what's next? I'd prefer to switch my villagers around as long as they don't move in areas I don't want them to xD


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 25, 2013)

yes, rosie, lolly, merengue (whos being held since I accidentally lost her) stinky punchy


----------



## esc (Aug 25, 2013)

I do plan on keeping all nine of my dream villagers. I do intend to shuffle through the tenth villager however.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 25, 2013)

Pretty sure i made this exact same thread with the exact same title pretty much  LOL
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?82891-Will-you-Actually-Keep-your-Dreamies-Forever

Anyway ill be keeping Willow, Vesta, Apple, Stitches, Rolf most likely for a long time..
probably the first 4 forever


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 25, 2013)

I've been asking myself that question. I don't want to, but i feel the game would get boring if i keep them. New villagers are a big part of the game.


----------



## Orieii (Aug 25, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Pretty sure i made this exact same thread with the exact same title pretty much  LOL
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?82891-Will-you-Actually-Keep-your-Dreamies-Forever
> 
> Anyway ill be keeping Willow, Vesta, Apple, Stitches, Rolf most likely for a long time..
> probably the first 4 forever



Haha xD I had no idea! 
I sent you a VM


----------



## amybear91 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd love to keep Lolly, Marshal and Moe for as long as possible <3
I'm not as bothered about the rest, haha, but I like pretty much everyone in my town right now


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2013)

Orieii said:


> I feel the same way. After you obtain your 'perfect' villagers.. what's next? I'd prefer to switch my villagers around as long as they don't move in areas I don't want them to xD



Exactly. Plus there are more than 10 cute villagers out there! Actually, I even feel restricted with 20 villagers (two towns). ^^;;


----------



## danceonglitter (Aug 25, 2013)

I've loved Nan and Chevre since WW, so I'm stoked they're in my town and I want to hang on to them for as long as possible, as well as Bianca <3
I'm not massively bothered about the rest, but if I do obtain any more of my dreamies, they'll probably stay for a while at least - I'm not sure about *forever*, but they'll stick around for a long time


----------



## Brackets (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't have dream villagers, but I have 3 villagers in my town (Melba, Soleil and Rolf) who I will never let go. I would find it boring to always have the same villagers, I like the town changing


----------



## Piptocrossing (Aug 25, 2013)

i Loved Pashima but i let her go because my town layout was getting boring, i like to get rid of neighbors so houses will move in different places, an adventure for me! (Sometimes bad though, curse you Pewee...)


----------



## rivulet (Aug 25, 2013)

Definitely keeping Marshal, Lolly, Ankha, Merengue, Fauna, Marina, and Skye, Stitches and Zucker when I get them.


----------



## chriss (Aug 25, 2013)

I will keep Erik, Hamphrey, Tex, Bam, & Wolfgang forever.
I love all my villagers but maybe in the far future I'd swap some out.
I recently let Bob move out(I was actually sad when I saw his stuff packed) to let Chester move in.
I really want Bob to come back and shop in main street so I can at least still see him daily


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm mostly sticking to my previous plan, which is to keep them all together for at least a few months (though getting them all together in the first place will probably take a long time, haha). Then I'll slowly start letting them go and start accepting randoms. There are a few I'd like to keep forever, but I keep changing my mind on who. I'm most likely to keep Ruby and Butch at the very least, because of nostalgia.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 25, 2013)

Dreamies: 
Phoebe
Truffles
Peanut
Maple
Eugene
Carmen
Hamlet

I am gonna keep Phoebe, Peanut, Eugene, and Maple. Truffles can go to my little sister after she gives me her picture. I don't have Carmen or Hamlet yet (thanks to Hippeux.. :'( )


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't have any 'dream villagers' per se. I don't care what villagers I get and I'm certainly not going to go seek any out by any means. Sucks the fun and mystery out of it. I like to see what random villager pops in when there's room! Plus, I never know if a loathed villager will grow on me or not until I've interacted with them! I do have a few villagers I like, and I would be sad if they moved, but once I get their photo I'd be a little more willing to send them on their way.

Except Apollo or Freya. Apollo was one of my favorite villagers through the whole series and I had him in Wild World until he moved out because I was sick and couldn't play one day. He was one of the first to move into my village, and I'm never ever letting him leave. If Freya decides to move in someday, I'm making sure she stays too. Because she's me and my boyfriend's favorite villager too!


----------



## Divergent (Aug 25, 2013)

Plan on keeping Bam, Erik, Benjamin, Shep and Elvis forever


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 25, 2013)

I plan on keeping most of them forever. If one of them begins to tire on me and I long for change, I'll just let fate decide all other villagers that move in.


----------



## Theatricalis (Aug 25, 2013)

I plan to keep Flurry, Cookie, and Walker forever. If I ever get Sprinkle, then I'm never letting her leave, either.


----------



## Orieii (Aug 25, 2013)

Theatricalis said:


> I plan to keep Flurry, Cookie, and Walker forever. If I ever get Sprinkle, then I'm never letting her leave, either.



Aww~! If I had Walker I would keep him forever too <3 He's such a cutie, plus he was in my WW ; u ;


----------



## PinkWater (Aug 26, 2013)

I plan on keeping all my dreamies except maybe Shep. Don't get me wrong. I LOVE him, but if someone held me at gunpoint and I had to give one up, it'd be him.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 26, 2013)

The only villager that is going to stay forever in my town is Lucky. I have many villagers I like but Lucky is the only one I can call my dream villager.
Rotating villagers is one thing about Animal Crossing that keeps me up playing it and I enjoy seeing new animals in my town.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 26, 2013)

I am keeping Gala, Apollo, Merengue (once I get her), and Olaf forever.  I'll probably also keep the rest of my villagers except Charlise forever since I've grown attached to them.


----------



## Naabcake (Aug 26, 2013)

I will keep all my dreamies once I have them, but for now I will only keep Victoria, because she is the only dreamie that I have.


----------



## Vida (Aug 26, 2013)

I only have one dreamy and that's *Fang*. Obviously, I'll keep him forever. He's the best <3


----------



## mooferz (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd like to keep mine for as long as possible, but I think I'd eventually let some of them move on. Depending on the mood I guess.  

It does get a tad dull seeing the same villagers over and over again, but I think the main concern for me is having to redo my whole layout after someone moves out. You can only reset so many times trying to get a new villager to move into the exact same spot as the previous one...


----------



## Orieii (Aug 26, 2013)

mooferz said:


> I think the main concern for me is having to redo my whole layout after someone moves out. You can only reset so many times trying to get a new villager to move into the exact same spot as the previous one...



So true!! I hate having to change path directions every time someone new moves in. I try to use the reset trick, but my villagers are always stubborn XP


----------



## irisubunny (Aug 26, 2013)

yeah, I've kept Savannah and Zell so far. Coco moved out without me knowing.. ;-; I usually keep my dreamies for a long amount of time until I accidentally TT one of them out.. I can't say I'll keep them forever, although I'll probably keep Zell, I usually like to change it up a bit. it kind of gets old when you just have the same villagers all the time in your town. It's nice to have a new surprise. adds on with tension on who you'll get.


----------



## Soujouki (Aug 26, 2013)

I plan on keeping my dream villagers, yes. Though I may let Keaton, Colton, or Walker go eventually.


----------



## Stitched (Aug 26, 2013)

There are some of my villagers that I will keep forever, like Stitches and Olivia.  Maybe eventually I'll let go of Wolfgang, Peck, and whatever other dreamies I come into to change up my town a little bit.  I'm in no rush to get my dreamies.


----------



## CHR:)S (Aug 26, 2013)

5 of my villagers will be permanent, the other 5 will be ones that randomly move into my town -- not by my hand at resetting. And if they want to leave, the exit fee is a picture of themselves.


----------



## Starlight (Aug 30, 2013)

Town Policy:

Once you're here you never leave.


----------



## Leebles (Aug 30, 2013)

The only villagers I have that I won't keep are Egbert, Moose, and Gladys. There's really nothing wrong with Gladys, but she /is/ one of three different Normal villagers. That's too much Normal.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 30, 2013)

The only ones I would keep at the moment would be Pietro, Bob and Flora. Prince just asked to move and I said no, but hesitated a bit. I love him but barely ever see him to talk to him lol.


----------



## missmew (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm not letting anyone leave soon. Probably eventually I will, but not soon.


----------



## greywizard06 (Aug 30, 2013)

I think with my current villagers I may let one or two go but they will probably end up in my other town and back in my dream town.  I just want to reset their house location.  XD


----------



## Orieii (Jul 7, 2015)

_Dug up from the grave.._

I'm curious to know how long eveybody has kept their dream villagers. It's been a little over 2 years since I joined TBT and since ACNL released here in the US. I am honestly shocked that I managed to keep all my dream villagers from moving away for so long. I did lose a couple of villagers from TTing and inactivity, but luckily they weren't major dreamies. If one of my dreamies were to move away I'd feel heartbroken because they've been with me since the beginning. 

Okay, question time  How long have you had your first dreamie? Do you plan on keeping him/ her forever? 
What would you do if he/ she moved out? TT^TT


----------



## Eve (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm probably gonna keep my dreamies.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jul 7, 2015)

Considering how long it's taking me to get my dream villagers, they're staying forever.


----------



## Orieii (Jul 7, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> Considering how long it's taking me to get my dream villagers, they're staying forever.


Lol, I know how you feel xD It feels like it took me fovever to get Cookie and Tammy; since they're lower tiers they get autovoided :'c I hope you manage to get all your dreamies soon!


----------



## Heyden (Jul 7, 2015)

All of them are staying, until Canberra gives me all her PWP ideas XD then I'll let Kiki/Mitzi/Rosie in


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jul 7, 2015)

Orieii said:


> Lol, I know how you feel xD It feels like it took me fovever to get Cookie and Tammy; since they're lower tiers they get autovoided :'c I hope you manage to get all your dreamies soon!



It doesn't help that I keep finding new villagers I want, lol. Bunifrey WILL be an all-bunny town. Eventually.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 7, 2015)

Calling the villagers that I want(ed) "dreamies" is still new to me and I'm not sure if that I can call them that since I never thought once that "I have to have [villager's name]."  I did spend about 423 TBT (which was all the TBT I had at the time) when I saw Ankha being sold in the TBT; and the person who I bought Rosie from had spent a huge amount of time (a couple days or more) worth to get Rosie packing, so, I would definitely not want to let her go that easily--plus, I think she's cute and sweet.  ^^  He also let me buy Marshal too; I think he's the cutest smug but I wasn't ever planning on getting another smug or him to be honest; I decided I needed to make my town more diverse and not just peppy/lazy/cranky.   Kiki, I'm not giving up because she was the first villager outside my town that I "fell in love with;" and she's my favorite animal and very sweet and cute. ^.^  Puddles and Punchy ~ I'm not going to let them go ever ^.^.


----------



## Ghostly (Jul 7, 2015)

I really don't have dreamies in my town as I believe that word is quite dumb. Not sure why. Anyway, once I got the villagers that I want, I will keep them even though I got their pictures for higher friendships. I'm worried how my town will look like once each of the villagers left. The fact that I have to plot reset it every time I find a villager that I like from the campsite, make it hard for me to place the new character somewhere that I have to start all over for patterning the path and planting the trees. Even though half of villagers in AC are either cute or ugly, I will definitely keep the current villagers (and the 10th if I find him / her) as I put them as underrated.


----------



## Orieii (Jul 8, 2015)

Curious to read more responses


----------



## The221Believer (Jul 8, 2015)

The seven in my sig are staying forever. The three other slots are transient: I feel it's not only more entertaining to have constant change, but also more appropriate to my theme. After all, in big cities like London people are constantly coming and going.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Jul 8, 2015)

well, plans were altered, so I ended up letting go of Alice. Bunnie wasn't an original dream villager, I just got her to replace Dotty... and near immediately regretted it.
once I've got Dotty back, all will be well again. well, basically. gotta choose another normal villager, though.
other than that, yes, I do plan on keeping everyone else.


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jul 8, 2015)

I have had all my dreamies for a long time now. I decided that 8 of them will be staying, and 2 will be switched. I already replaced Gayle for Flurry, and Mitzi will be replaced with Marina. In my second town, I obtained all my dreamies first. Apple, Beau, Deirdre, Flurry <3 Julian, Mint, Merengue, Marshal, Molly and Soleil will be staying forever


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 8, 2015)

Savannah, Gaston and Beardo are staying *forever*. Don't mean to sound creepy though.


----------



## The Blood Countess (Jul 8, 2015)

I will be keeping most of them forever at least.

*Muffy* - Goth, black sheep. She's so unique and I love her color scheme, catchphrase, and house. Also, she's my best friend in NL.
*Tiffany* - My twin.
*Monique* - Has been one of my favorites since AC:GC. Plus, Marilyn Monroe cat. Enough said.
*Limberg* - My man in NL, haha. He's so adorable with his 5 o'clock shadow.
*Pietro* - Pretty much the only smug villager I actually like. The teardrop under his eye is so cute.
*Skye* - Love her color scheme and name. She's just a doll.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 8, 2015)

I will once this thread gets locked, look how old it is.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes. I've had my JOY town for over 2 years. I still have the same villagers. They weren't dream villagers, but I just kept what the game gave me. I love them all. Especially Vladimir, Grizzley, and Aurora.


----------



## sour (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't have dreamies, but I do like Annalisa and Bam a lot. Seeing a new villager plotting is so exciting aaah


----------



## Sdj4148 (Jul 8, 2015)

I didn't know much about ACNL so I just developed a love for my starting villagers. I love my starters (Ankha,Cyrano, and Pierce). Tex, Mira, Purrl, and Molly has grown on me.


----------



## Orieii (Jul 8, 2015)

sour said:


> I don't have dreamies, but I do like Annalisa and Bam a lot. Seeing a new villager plotting is so exciting aaah



I love seeing new plots in town too  but when it ends up being a villager I dislike, I feel so crushed lol.


----------



## Shay10 (Jul 8, 2015)

I planned on keeping all of my dreamies with me forever, but i know i can't. I get really frustrated or sad when they keep asking me to leave and give me really good explanations. I sometimes sympathize with the villagers about wanting to see new things and make new friends so i eventually give them or sell them to people who really want them and will care for them.


----------



## OishiSushi (Jul 9, 2015)

i want them to be forever but i just lost Soleil then Pietro over some dumb mistake i did... then Graham was in boxes yesterday.. but it was replaced by another dreamie, but i wish i had all my hamsters again. *sigh*


----------



## creamyy (Jul 9, 2015)

That's the thing that messes with my head. Half of me wants to keep them all forever but at the same time, that takes the fun from meeting all these villagers and learning to love them no matter what they look like. I'd like to keep a few, but I still want to cycle through villagers since I find it more fun that way. I am definitely keeping Julian because I like Julian. He's too perfect and I'll probably keep whoever else I fall in love with in my town. But since I do share a town with my elder sister who absolutely can not be mean to them, I don't think anybody's going to move out. Getting Broffina out was almost impossible because whenever she came up to me and told me she was leaving, sister would be no cause she gotta be nice to the chicken.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 9, 2015)

Probably, but maybe not. I could see myself swapping out a few dreamies for others I like.


----------



## louise23 (Jul 9, 2015)

Maybe not I like to have change don't like to see the same villagers for months


----------



## Lilac (Jul 9, 2015)

I want to keep all of my villagers except for maybe Cookie and Walker since I suddenly have become interested in Bob and Ankha. Though Im not sure if I want to give up Walker honestly...


----------



## Garrus (Jul 9, 2015)

of course c:
​​


----------



## Melyora (Jul 9, 2015)

I want to keep some of them. I don't really have dreamies, but Fang is my one and only all-time buddy <3 So I'm not letting him go if I have a say in it!
From my starting villagers I will probably keep Biskit, he is soooo cute <3 Plus, he and Fang are like buddy-buddy on the top left corner of my town. 
They might be the only permanent villagers in my town. And maybe Bunnie and Genji =D I'll just see how it goes~


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jul 9, 2015)

My dreamies change allllll the time but i think now im happy with my town and i will definitely keep it this way for a long time!! Heres who ive got..

Kiki
Lolly
Aurora
Blaire
Sally
Tiffany
Fauna
Flurry
Cole
Erik


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 9, 2015)

I haven't got any dreamies but when I do I'll keep them forever


----------



## Vanillaton (Jul 9, 2015)

With the amount of bells, TBT and plot resetting that has been spent trying to get most of my dreamies, I plan on keeping mine for as long as possible


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 9, 2015)

Mitzi I plan on keeping forever. My character is named after her, as well as I even named my cat in real life after her so she needs to be in my town xP

Most of them I plan on keeping for a pretty long time. I'm sure as time passes I may be willing to let a few of them go, just to change things up a bit. But I'm sure that won't be for a long while


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

My faveorites are not allowed to leave ever! D> I will tie them to a tree and throw away the lock if they try! I love stitches, muffy, and octivian.


----------



## pockytalkie (Jul 20, 2015)

i plan on keeping lolly, beau, marshal and francine because i simply can't bear to let them go!! i love them too much and they keep asking to move but i won't let them : + )


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Jul 20, 2015)

i usually always keep my dreamies unless my preferences have changed~


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes. Once they enter they can never leave...


----------



## ams (Jul 20, 2015)

I just get bored way too easily.


----------



## MegaAquaKat (Jul 20, 2015)

As you can see in my signature, I am almost done with my dream town. The only thing is there are a couple of favorites and Im debating over if I should void Beardo and Flip (even tho theyre cool)
But the ones Im keeping forever is Marshal because he's a favorite of mine, Julian (first discovered him in Aika Village), Blanche, Biskit, Tia(Saw her on a top ten then the next day she appeared in my town), Freya(she was the first wolf camper I've ever got and wolves look cool) and Bam. The three "top tiers" Im keeping them not because they're popular but its because as a reference of a fan fic im working on ^^;


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 20, 2015)

I just got my last dreamie, though my signature hasn't been updated yet. I'm super excited about having all of them, and yes, I'm going to keep them forever, or at least if/when I reset my town, in which case some people might appreciate having them for their towns  It makes landscaping a lot easier and saves me from having to plot/villager reset so often. I'm glad to be done with that in this town.


----------



## jiny (Jul 27, 2015)

No I don't plan on keeping one of my dream villagers, Ankha. I'm actually going to trade Ankha for one of my friends villagers, Beau. 
He's just so cute!! Ankha is one of her dream villagers and as much as I would hate to see her go, it's worth it for giving her to my friend.


----------



## chainosaur (Jul 27, 2015)

I'll certainly try to keep my dreamies for as long as I can. One of them, Kiki, packed up without saying anything after having her around for two years. I miss her, but my friend from Kyushu took her in for me, so I feel a bit better. She's got a good home.

I'd be absolutely _devastated_ if Julian, Colton or Punchy left, though.


----------



## Mizuriri (Jul 27, 2015)

I'll try my best to all keep them~

But maybe if the time comes, I may let go of Fang... or Fauna? For Genji ♥


----------



## LunaLight (Jul 27, 2015)

Marshal: Keeping for sure. I've lost him 4 times before. NOT THIS TIME. 
Stitches: Same thing with Marshal. <3
Chrissy & Francine: The bubblegum duo. Of course I'm keeping them. TOGETHERRRRR. 
Diana: She was a void move in since July 2014. I fell in love with her. She's never leaving. 
Fauna: Fell in love with her a long time ago in a dream town but lost her like twice. She's staying though. <3
Apple: She's a cutie! Although not a long-time dreamie, I missed Flurry and brought Apple in. I love her so much, I don't think I'll be letting her go anytime soon!
Merry: I've loved her ever since I started the game. She's a cutie! Never leaving. 
Skye: Also not a long time dreamie, but I wanted her a long time ago and brought her in once a dreamie accidentally moved out. I don't think she'll be leaving either ^^

So basically nobody's leaving. 
LOVE MEEEEE.


----------



## drizzy (Jul 27, 2015)

no. none of my dreamies can move out. NO. i only need to get rid of flora + move in julian and ill have all of them. theyre stuck w/ me forever unfortunately >:^)


----------



## RLinksoul (Jul 27, 2015)

Most of the villagers I like I plan to keep, but considering I have four Peppy villagers already and a fifth on the way, I might consider changing one out.

You can only hear "You're looking SO you today!" so many times in one day before the villagers start to seem samey and robotic.


----------



## RainCrossing (Jul 27, 2015)

It's stupid that all the bells and bell tree bells wasted and you end up moving them out. Ds

- - - Post Merge - - -

xc*


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 27, 2015)

Katt: Keeping forever because she was in my old town and I love her personality and room c:
Kabuki: Forever in Abstract. I love his design overall and it fits him so good!
Lolly: She aint gonna move or I will cut her.
Tangy: Same with lolly.
Tom: Ive had him in CF and he was my favorite character so... no chance of him moving.
Punchy: His face is so perfect for the lazy catagory!

The rest can hike up their skirts and leave asap


----------



## hemming1996 (Jul 27, 2015)

Not sure I'll keep Coco or Fauna because I have too many normals. I'm definitely keeping Merengue and Molly.
I'll see though, I need a jock but once I swap out Coco or Fauna I can have a peppy villager. I might get rid of both Coco and Fauna


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 27, 2015)

The plan is to keep them forever. Especially working so hard to get them. The only reason I would let them go would be if they weren't all what I thought they were cracked up to be. Maple with stay forever no matter what just because she's been with me from day 1.


----------



## Bjork (Jul 27, 2015)

yeah!! it took me forever to pick my dreamies to make sure that i'd want to keep them


----------

